# NBD Peavey Grind 6 NTB



## jay moth (Sep 26, 2013)

I was lurking for that one for some time already, as my main live bass is sometimes rather temperamental, so it's a good idea to have a backup... or actually have a new main one.

So, when I found used one for around half price of new, with just some scratches and one dent I decided not to wait anymore.

So, there it is:






My first ever neck-thru, and first ever 6 string bass (I know, I was looking for just a backup for a 5-string, but the more, the merrier, init?).

The only production bass (I think) with 35 inches scale, and passive pickups. Why I prefer passives? Mostly because I don't trust 9V batteries hehe. 











Both Peaveys together:










Obligatory cat picture:





So far I find it surprisingly comfortable, despite the fact it weights a ton and has a fretboard around as wide as USS Nimitz. It is a bit of shock when going straight from that light 5-string, but it is so fun to play, it's unbelievable.

As I thought, Grind is going to be my new main live bass, apart from longer sets, when old good Millenium is going to be much more merciful to my spine.


----------



## Aghasura (Sep 26, 2013)

great, thanks....NOW I HAVE TO BUY A BASS. 

Nice bass, and HNBD!


----------



## CD1221 (Sep 26, 2013)

Congrats, nice bass. 

Really interesting cutaway/levelling on the lower horn. Never seen that before.


----------



## HL7DS (Sep 26, 2013)

I always had a BAS for peavey grind...  Congrats man!!


----------



## Kaickul (Sep 26, 2013)

I've been on a hunt for one of these again, I regret passing up on one before selling for only $250, reason is I didn't have money to spend that time.


----------



## darren (Sep 26, 2013)

I've always loved the Grind 6, but yeah... the things are like boat anchors. The bass player in my band had one for a while, but couldn't get along with the extra width and 35" scale, so he sold it. Wish i'd snapped it up, because it was a nice first-generation one like yours, with the individual rail bridges. Later ones have one-piece bridges.

They could do with better electronics, though. The stock pickups just don't do the bass justice. But for what these basses generally sell for, an electronics upgrade is a very do-able upgrade.


----------



## Daf57 (Sep 27, 2013)

Yeah, good call grabbing that one! Those are so slick cool! Congrats, man!


----------



## jay moth (Sep 27, 2013)

Thanks guys.

Yes, that lower horn is... interesting. Never seen anything like that on any other bass. It does the job however, or maybe that's just my impression, as like I've stated before, it's my first neck-thru, so access to higher frets is really easy compared to bolt-ons.



> it was a nice first-generation one like yours, with the individual rail bridges. Later ones have one-piece bridges.


Didn't know that. So maybe after all being a cheapskate is good thing, I've got better bass accidentaly hehe. 

What I like about this bass (and that other Peavey as well) is the fact, that it may be string-thru-body, or top loading, it has both options at the same time. Clever.

I'll see about upgrading electronics, it still needs a bit of a maintenance now, then I'll try it on rehearsals, gigs, and see what happens.


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Sep 27, 2013)

+1 on the electronics qualms. I had the 5 string version a few years ago. It was really comfortable, better quality than I expected for the price too. The sound was lacking though. Not bad but really easily lost in the mix.


----------



## CaptainLuckeyBeard (Sep 27, 2013)

Nice! HNBD! 6 string basses are ridiculously fun to play around on, but be careful, cause they're addicting lol I started playing around with one a few years back and now its all I can play comfortably XD I have a 35" scale on my LTD B-406 and I love it. Then again, I have monster hands apparently, either way, the new grind bass is awesome! Enjoy!


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE (Sep 27, 2013)

Had a 4 and 5 string Grind, hated the pickups/electronics. It always sounded so dull and depressing. Found them to be really heavy too. Not unmanageable but noticeable when compared. I enjoyed the wider feel of the fretboard a lot. It made slapping easier for someone without much slap skills.

Looks amazing and that cutaway is interesting, never had that on mine.


----------



## jordanky (Sep 27, 2013)

Sweet basses, these are way heavy!


----------



## monkeysuncle (Sep 29, 2013)

I played a peavey grind 6 a few years ago at a local music store. I remember digging it, didn't have that cut into the lower horn though ..
HNBD!


----------



## Ironbird (Sep 30, 2013)

Congrats!

My bassist uses a Grind 4-string as his main, and it absolutely slays both clean and with a distortion pedal!


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Oct 7, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Oct 7, 2013)

I've been wanting to get one of these to set up in drop E to go with my RG8, thanks to the 35" scale and everything, and your pics make me want one even more!! Beautifull bass you've got there, and happy NBD!


----------



## McCalister9999 (Oct 9, 2013)

That's some good lookin wood, congrats on the sexy bass!


----------



## sona665 (Oct 13, 2013)

hi jay moth!
Nice snapshot.


----------



## jay moth (Oct 14, 2013)

I've played a nice little gig in Londons "Hope & Anchor", and while that bass is an anchor, my hopes were fulfilled hehe. Love the sound of it, didn't get lost on that fretboard, transition to six strings was seamless. Even without a rehearsal before gig.


----------



## insanebassninja (Nov 1, 2013)

I just bought that bass today must say it was $534.98.


----------



## insanebassninja (Nov 20, 2013)

CaptainLuckeyBeard said:


> Nice! HNBD! 6 string basses are ridiculously fun to play around on, but be careful, cause they're addicting lol I started playing around with one a few years back and now its all I can play comfortably XD I have a 35" scale on my LTD B-406 and I love it. Then again, I have monster hands apparently, either way, the new grind bass is awesome! Enjoy!



I say just long fingers... my hands are small but I have very long fingers those. So I can get s around a six string quite well.


----------

